# Feat that allows touch spells at range?



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

Calling on the collective wisdom of the community this morning. Anybody know the name of the feat or ability that allows one to cast touch spells at range and where I might find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Sep 20, 2009)

Reach Metamagic? CD (complete Divine).

Buy a Metamagic rod if can't afford the slot adjustment.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

That's it! I was thinking it was in one of the arcane books for some reason.


----------



## Herzog (Sep 21, 2009)

Use this : Consolidated Lists Archive to find those pesky feats, prcs or even classes that you can't for the life of you remember where you read them.....


----------



## NewJeffCT (Sep 21, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Calling on the collective wisdom of the community this morning. Anybody know the name of the feat or ability that allows one to cast touch spells at range and where I might find it? Thanks in advance.




The archmage can also do that as well as a PrC ability.

There is also the Divine Ward feat that allows a cleric to sacrifice a turn attempt in order to be able to cast touch spells (like cures) on allies at range.


----------



## freyar (Sep 22, 2009)

Starbuck_II said:


> Reach Metamagic? CD (complete Divine).
> 
> Buy a Metamagic rod if can't afford the slot adjustment.



I believe Reach Spell is also in the divine section of the SRD.  Unless it was updated in Complete Divine?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2009)

Herzog said:


> Use this : Consolidated Lists Archive to find those pesky feats, prcs or even classes that you can't for the life of you remember where you read them.....




Bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, I just thought of another one that technically fits the bill.

Ring the Golden Bell, from DCv1, allows a martial artist to deliver an unarmed strike attack at (limited) range a number of times based on your Wis bonus.

That strike includes whatever effects would normally be delivered on a standard touch attack or unarmed strike- IOW, spells, stunning fist attempts, etc.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking for the feat for a 7th level dread necromancer, so the divine ward and archmage bits aren't going to work as well. If I missed reach spell in the srd I'm going to have to get my eyeglass prescription checked!


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 23, 2009)

Reach Spell is in the Divine section of the SRD, under Divine Abilities & Feats, since IIRC it was reprinted in Deities & Demigods (originally found in Defenders of the Faith).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been ignoring the Divine section of the SRD thinking it was just about gods. I've been missing out!


----------



## Suzan (Jan 27, 2022)

Ocular spell allows touch at sixty feet, still plus two in level.  Limited to two prepared touch spells that your two eyes can only hold for eight hours, but great for holding a cure crit or told if you're far from your fighters.


----------

